# اللهجة المصرية: محسوبك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

نسمع كثير عند اخوتنا المصريين جملة

محسوبك انا الفلان فلان فلاني

او عندما تريد ان تعرّف بنفسك تقول

محسوبك انا اسمي فلان

ما معنى محسوبك ؟


----------



## cherine

تشبه: خادمك، وهي صيغة تواضع. لكن يجب أن تعلم أنه ليس كل المصريين يستخدمونها، والبعض يعتبرونها من الكلمات المستخدمة في الطبقات غير المتعلمة أو الدنيا. وكثيرًا ما تسمعها مستخدمة من باب السخرية أو الدعابة بين الأصدقاء.


----------



## Hashim

و تستخدم في سوريا ايضا 
و قرأت الان فتوى تدعو الى تجنب قول 

"انا محسوبك
"
فقط استخدم غوغل للبحث عن الكلمة وسوف تجد الفتوى
​


----------

